# TAX/ IRS returns



## In 2 bikes (Apr 18, 2013)

I'm pulling my last three hairs out !!!

Does anyone know if I must submit an IRS Fanacias return when I do not earn any money in Portugal OR the U.K., but the entire household income is from my British Government pension ( not State / old age )?

I actually went to an accountant's office in Portugal and was told no I didn't need to submit a return and this was 'backed-up' by an English expat business man who I met in the waiting room. He also stated "It's not required".

But I have seen so much varying forum stuff that alludes to the contrary, I am totally bemused.

Any thoughts?


----------

